# Hey there!



## Jack (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello all! I'm from PA, USA and love horses!!!!! My name's Jack and I have 3 horses, 2 dogs and 3 cats. my horses are Bullet, Charlie, and Cookie. Hope to meet you all soon!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Jack,

Welcome to the horse forum! What types of horses are Bullet, Charlie, and Cookie?


----------



## Brie (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice to meet you Jack and welcome to the horse forum 
I'd love to see pictures of your horses!

Brie


----------

